# Certification >  VoiceXML Certification

## Benjamin

Is there any guide to prepare VoiceXML certification?

----------


## lindala

> Is there any guide to prepare VoiceXML certification?


Yes, you can checkout VoiceXML Tutorials . you can take online mock exam before appearing for Voicexml Certification.

----------


## Jim.Anderson

> Is there any guide to prepare VoiceXML certification?


there is not many guides for this certification.... best thing would be read the manuals and practice..

----------

